# Trinity @ Liberty



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

They are finally clearing the boat ramp.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Are they going to rebuild it and make it better?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Apparently a group of private citizens with access to heavy equipment got fed up with the bureaucratic BS and took the matter into their own hands. I heard they were working on it and went by there this afternoon. They were almost finished. I don't know who they are, but a big thanks to all involved.
No thanks to those that didn't help at all with 3 years of asking:
Trey Cooksey TP&W Austin
Greg Hogstett TP&W Austin
Omar Deleon TxDot Liberty County Engineer 
Mike McCarty Liberty County Commissioner
Gary Broz Liberty City Manager
Carl Pickett Mayor of Liberty


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Interesting, now that the river has been down for a while I wonder what the excuse is for not beginning construction on the new one. Big thanks to those that did this. As for the people listed by redexpress...the choice words I have cannot be stated on here.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Cut and pasted from email I sent tonight to those officials listed above:

Mr. Cooksey:
I'm sure you are aware that a group of private citizens had apparently reached their limits of government "run around" and cleaned the boat rampÂ on theÂ Trinity River at Hwy90 themselves. Thanks for all the help. I heard about the activity on an internet fishing forum and arrived late this afternoon to see the work almost complete.
To put this in common language: it's a damned shame this is what it took to get something done. There was much conversation among those gathered at the ramp about how responsive our elected officials are.Â 
It may sand in next week but..... Â Â Â Â


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

*boat ramp pic*

I took a couple pics of the ramp. They were about to get to the water. I don't know any of these guys but I sure do thank them.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks good. I find it amazing that both the city and TxDOT have heavy equipment, larger than what the citizens are using, that they could use to easily clean the ramp but they choose to ignore the requests of the citizens.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

WGA1 said:


> Interesting, now that the river has been down for a while I wonder what the excuse is for not beginning construction on the new one. Big thanks to those that did this. As for the people listed by redexpress...the choice words I have cannot be stated on here.


There is one being built on the east side, it may be a private ramp built by the fish market.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

What I was told ...the ramp on the east side was built by the same group that is cleaning the original ramp. I was told Trinity River Authority shut that work down. I could have this wrong, there was a lot of fast back and forth conversation with people that I didn't know and I was unsure what their role in all this was.
From my conversations with Liberty County Commissioner McCarty and Gary Broz Liberty City Manager, they were willing to share the equipment to do the work. They wanted to use a Gradall type hoe. The city thought the county had a larger one but after discussion they decided they were both about the same.
My opinion where the cleaning got shutdown was with Tim Hogstett and Trey Cooksey at Texas Parks and Wildlife in Austin. Unfortunately they were likely following state procedures. They were supposed to do an environmental study looking for zebra mussels, etc. I never heard a response the results of that study. Probably the bigger issue is the plan to build a ramp on the east side of the river opposite the current ramp. Gary Broz Liberty City Manager says he has funding to do it. The preliminary plans showed a wall to protect the ramp from sand and debris. From memory I think City of Liberty, TRA, Liberty-Chambers Navigation District, and TP&W were involved in funding. I believe TP&W has approved the greatest amount which was $500,000+/-. Just me speculating....Cooksey and Hogstett are dragging their feet not wanting to spend money on maintenance and waiting for the new ramp. TxDOT is responsible for maintaining the road and parking at the ramp because it is on their Right of Way.
I doubt any of the local people will respond to email. They never have before and I assume they don't want a paper trail. They will talk to you face to face though. Trey Cooksey will occasionally respond. His email: [email protected]


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Ramp Wars*

just went and inspected the HWY-90/Trinity River access ramp ....NICE!
who cleaned it out?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

That's wonderful!!!! I went by there last Sunday or the Sunday before after church and it was terrible to see. So glad that it is getting cleaned. If anybody knows these folks give a thumbs up for us, their work is much appreciated.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Awesome job


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Momma's Worry said:


> just went and inspected the HWY-90/Trinity River access ramp ....NICE!
> who cleaned it out?


Someone posted their names on I-Dine out feedback section.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dale Harryman, Bill Wilke, Matthew Jackson, and Trey Pike are the guys who cleaned up the ramp. Big thanks to those guys. They barley beat us to the punch, me and two other guys were planning on doing it Saturday. We went down there to look at it again. And saw Dale and Bill getting after it, both guys we know and people that love to fish this river just like us. We thanked them and gave them some cash to help pay for the diesel cost. I made a quick trip Sunday afternoon, slow fishing but it sure was nice to fish the area of river we call home!

Red


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like people need to do a big fish fry for those that cleaned it up. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

